

Ask HN: Who consults on tech content/documentation architecture? - mattzito

I&#x27;ve got an early stages project going where I&#x27;m looking at how we might refactor&#x2F;restructure some of our product documentation and information.  Basically we have all the tech data&#x2F;reference material anyone could ever desire, it&#x27;s just not arranged and structured in the optimal way for how people use our software, nor is it indexed optimally for making it easy to answer questions.<p>Does anyone know of a firm or team that deals primarily with this sort of problem?  I&#x27;m not looking for just a couple of tech writers to clean things up, I want basically UX experts for documentation and support content.<p>Any ideas?
======
JAdamMoore
I do that. I've done it as part of my private consulting business for over a
decade. Find me on LinkedIn. Same username.

~~~
mattzito
Thanks, will do.

